# Stihl 066 and Stihl 088



## traktorist2222 (Jan 28, 2008)

The 066 I completely repaired in December 2007 / January 2008. I put in new crank bearings, new piston / cylinder, new gaskets, decompression valve, top cover, handle bar, bar, chain, oil tank cap and it runs very well.
The 088 also got a new bar and a new chain because the old one was abused.


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Some pictures of my 066 repair.*

So I got it:





Crankcase halfs:










The other parts:





new bearing:





crank added to one case half:





crank case completed:


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 28, 2008)

It already looks more saw-like:










And that was the reason for the damaged engine, a not well fixed piston spring:


----------



## huskydave (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job that 066 should be just like new now.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2008)

Ouch. That hurts. All over a simple little error.


----------



## adkranger (Jan 28, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Ouch. That hurts. All over a simple little error.



Yup, if one ever thought about reusing those silly little clips that cures it right there!!




Nice job traktorist in reviving a beast back to life.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work!


----------



## wanab (Jan 28, 2008)

nice saws!

cool pics!


thanks for posting.


----------



## Freakingstang (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice work, now please do us all a favor and get rid of that air filter setup and go with the HD on the 066!

I'll even send you the HD outer air filter cover, just pay the shipping.


Man, I hate those old filters!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

I'll send you a "like new" filter with NEW prefilter!


----------



## traktorist2222 (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't think shipping the filters to Germany is rational... But I will look what it costs here and maybe I get it such a filter set-up.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

uh oh.. didn't check the county! But I bet it's a lot cheaper for to take us up on the offers. A used filter base from the USA and you'll have everything.


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 29, 2008)

while we are on the subject..does the 660 style filter base, masterswitch and filter cover fit on the 066's?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes, but the top cover shroud won't "match" unless it's also replaced.


----------

